# Any help with my job?? Information Technology Questions



## BraveHeart-66 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi brothers,

This is my first post in your respected forum and I'm looking for your help please.

My company is following a new policy to make sure that all employees are up to date with their information about IT's work & for a fresh IT like me there is a little difficult with this new policy :4-dontkno ?!

The policy is "few questions & we have to answer all of them correctly" & unfortunately our yearly increment & our monthly evaluation depending on the result of this new policy :grin: .

So could you please help me?? I don't want my manager to upset from my first evaluation.

Below are the questions:

Q1: Consider an ICT system (Information & Communication Technologies System) which consists of a PC linked to a mobile using a cable, at the same time the user is sending a text message to another mobile. Draw a block diagram showing in each block all processes taken by each component and write the key processes in bold. (Write component name above the block).

Q2: How many bits per second can a network of 200 Mbps transmit?

Q3: Find out the equivalent storage capacity in bytes and then in bits of a 3.5 GB of storage. (Show the steps needed for each calculation).

Q4: Use the ‘short-cut’ method to evaluate the following, write the result in scientific notation then round it to 2 significant digits: (show the steps in details).

Q5: Estimate how many times faster the data rate of the WiFi network of 30 Mbps is, compared to the data rate of a ZigBee network of 250 kbps.

Q6: Calculate the duty cycle of a device that typically connects to a network and transmits for 11 ms in every second.

* Very important notes:

1) In Q1, I need a diagram showing in each block all processes taken by each component and to write the key processes in bold, also I should write component name above the block.

2) In Q3, I need to show the steps that I had followed for each calculation.

3) In Q4, I need to show the steps in details.


Maybe it's difficult questions or will take time from you guys, but please I really want your help. Pleasssssssse!!

Looking & Waiting for your kind replies.
Thanks.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Not to be a put you down, but this evaluation is supposed to show how much YOU know not anyone else. If you really want to be in IT you have to keep getting education. I really want a job in the IT market, tried many times and even with my A+ cert have not gotten a job yet. Right now I am almost done with my AA in Technical support and I am now just starting Windows 7 configuring certification. I hope that I gave you something to think about.

You are very lucky to have a job in IT. Do not mess it up by using others to answer your questions. If you do not know something, your company WILL train you. They are not aloud to fire you for something you do not know.


----------

